# 2 Tages Tour Allgäu



## cubalibero84 (18. Juni 2012)

Servus zusammen 

ich würde gern mit meiner Freundinn am kommenden Wochenende (soweit das Wetter mitspielt) eine " 2Tages Tour mit Hüttenübernachtung im Allgäu machen. Hat jemand von euch Tipp´s oder Vorschläge für eine Tour ? 
Die Tagesstrecke sollte so zwischen 40 und 60 km sein. 
Danke schon mal für eure Tipps

Grüße Zwecki


----------



## Holzmtb (19. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob so etwas für dich in Frage kommt.
Wir waren mit denen im Vinschgau und es war sehr schön.

http://www.trailgaemsen.de/programm/huettentour/

Viele Grüße
Holzmtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ac-1701 (19. Juni 2012)

Tag1:
Nesselwang-Reichenbach-Stubentalalm-Rehbach-Kappl-Höhenweg Kappl-Grän-Gräner Ödenalpe(Übernachten)

Tag2: Ödenalpe-Trail Richtung Edenbachalpe-Weiter rauf zur Gappenfeldalm- dann wieder gleichen weg runter bis Haldensee-Grän-Enge-Breitenberg-Pfronten-Nesselwang


----------



## 11111 (3. August 2014)

Hallo ac-1701,
Finde Deinen Vorschlag mit der Tour ganz interessant. Würde die gerne mit meinem Sohn
Fahren. Kannst Du sie etwas beschreiben? Technisch anspruchsvoll? Hast Du eventuell 
GPS Daten davon?
Gruß


----------



## ac-1701 (13. August 2014)

Wie alt ist denn dein Sohn?
Tour ist schon recht anspruchsvoll würde ich behaupten
Tag 1
45km/1800hm
keine Anspruchsvollen Trails, aber die Anstiege sind nicht ohne, Landschaftlich ein Traum
Tag2
55km/1700hm
Trails schon rel. anspruchsvoll, S1-2 niveau denke ich, kurzes Schiebestück richtung Neunerköpfle

GPS Daten hätte ich hier
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=eybimxefuuvcsijw


----------



## 11111 (13. August 2014)

Hi,
Danke für Deine Antwort. Mein Sohn ist 13 Jahre und noch nicht so sehr trailerfahren. Mit S1 kommt er schon relativ gut zurecht. 
Der Rest was schwerer ist wird eben geschoben. Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich ne Route gebastelt, die teilweise mit Deiner eins ist. Kann also gar nicht so schlecht sein. Allerdings werden wir von Reutte aus starten. Bin mir jedoch noch nicht ganz sicher, wie gut befahrbar das Stück von Reute über den Alpenrosenweg nach Nesslwängle ist. Kennst Du diesen Weg eventuell?
Hier mal ein link meiner Tour:
http://www.bikemap.net/en/route/2754470-rundkurs-reutte-zur-ganer-odenalpe/
Danke und Gruß 
Ingo


----------



## ac-1701 (14. August 2014)

Oh...
vergiss den weg vom Hahnenkamm zum Gimpelhaus und dann nach Nesselwängle
Echt nicht zum empfehlen mit dem Fahrrad, sehr viel schieben angesagt. Auch vom Gimpelhaus nach Nesselwängle nicht viel fahrbar
Und runter von Gaicht nach Weissenbach würde ich nicht die Passstraße wählen, sondern den "alten Gaichtpass", der ist viel schöner zu fahren.

Würde anstelle des Hahnenkamms lieber im anschluss an die Ödenalpe das Neunerköpfle einbauen, und anschließend evtl. gemütlich zum Vilsalpsee radeln. Auffahrt von Reutte auch über den alten Gaichtpass. Dann zurück nach Reutte

Frage: Warum Reutte als Startort?


----------



## ac-1701 (14. August 2014)

Hier wäre mein Vorschlag ab Reutte, wobei ich Reutte als Startort nicht bevorzugen würde
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zltkxddqsbxalebb


----------



## 11111 (14. August 2014)

Auf diese Tour bin ich auch gestoßen. Fand es aber interessanter über die Berge weg von der Straße nach Nesslwängle zu kommen.
Naja wird sich Anfang nächster Woche rausstellen, ob wir dieses Stück Bikewanderer sind oder nicht.


----------



## Moes (27. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

Sorry, dass ich diesen Thread nochmal aufwärme, aber ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Tipps für eine 2-Tages-Tour in der Ecke. Allerdings sollte sie nicht unbedingt 3000hm überschreiten und/oder die Anstiege sollten "gemächlich" sein. Das heißt, wenn möglich keine steilen Rampen, sondern eher kontinuierlich. Tageskilometer um die 40km wäre auch optimal. Der Grund ist, dass wir zwei MTB-Anfänger dabei haben, wo ich mir mit deren Kondition noch nicht so sicher bin.
Da wir für gewöhnlich im Wetterstein unterwegs sind, und jetzt das erste Mal ins Allgäu wollen, wäre ich über Tips sehr dankbar.

Grüße,
Moes


----------



## Bench (27. März 2015)

Pfronten oder Nesselwang, Wertach und Oy sind Ferienorte im Voralpenland im Allgäu.
Man kann entweder südlich in die Berge, durch Täler Richtung Österreich oder nördlich im "Flachland" rumtouren.

siehe auch hier: http://falkenstein.panomax.at/
zwischen Kienberg und Breitenberg geht das Achtal nach Grän, da kann man wunderbar rüberfahren und zB am Haldensee verweilen.
Oder eben den Breitenberg hoch, da findet auch jährlich ein MTB-Marathon statt 

Wann solls denn sein? In den Bergen liegt noch gut Schnee (man kann noch Skifahren), und es soll bald noch bisschen schneien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisser_rausch (28. März 2015)

ich kann die einerseits beruhigen, die 3000er Grenze wirst Du im Allgäu nicht überschreiten können - 3000er gibt's im Allgäu nicht - liegen alle drunter und der nächste liegt ziemlich weit weg.
Dafür sind die Anstiege im Allgäu eher ziemlich steil, da würde ich mich eher ans Voralpenland halten.
ride on wr


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2015)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> ich kann die einerseits beruhigen, die 3000er Grenze wirst Du im Allgäu nicht überschreiten können - 3000er gibt's im Allgäu nicht - liegen alle drunter und der nächste liegt ziemlich weit weg.
> Dafür sind die Anstiege im Allgäu eher ziemlich steil, da würde ich mich eher ans Voralpenland halten.
> ride on wr


ich gehe fest davon aus dass er die 3000hm als grenze für beide tage zusammen gesetzt hat. ;-)

mit den anstiegen hast allerdings vollkommen recht...alle ziemlich steil im schnitt


----------



## Bench (29. März 2015)

quark, hat nix mit Allgäu zu tun. Theoretisch liegt ja sogar Memmingen im Allgäu 
Sucht mal in Memmingen einen steilen Anstieg


----------



## Moes (29. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Antworten und sorry für die verspätete Antwort.

3000hm sind in der Tat die Gesamthöhenmeter über beide Tage. Und die Tour ist erst im August, also kein Problem mit Schnee ;-)

Okay, also im Allgäu sind die Wege eher steiler sagt ihr?! Okay, dann sollte ich das vielleicht doch erstmal alleine ausprobieren, ums einschätzen zu können und um mir nicht den Unmut der Damen aufzuhalsen.


----------

